# "Titan" HMPK Red Dragon x "Twilight" HM Black Copper Dragon *PIC HEAVY*



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

*"Titan" HMPK Red Dragon x "Twilight" HM Black Copper Dragon *PIC HEAVY**

Im so excited Im about to jump outta my skin!! I put these guys in the tank this morning released the female a few hours later and they immediately started embracing! Titan (the red HMPK) came from IndianaBetta and Twilight is an import. 

Sorry for some of the pic quality/size! The pic of the female is of when I first got her and took it with my pitiful cell phone. In some of the pics you can see the male and eggs. 

*crossing fingers for a healthy spawn!*

Will update as time goes on!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

4,5 and the last picture are so awesome! Wow! Plus, lovely fish!!!


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous pair!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Yayayayayayyyyyyy!!! Soooo happy!!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

*stalks* I want to see how these fry turn out *w*


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Still have eggs this morning, not as many as last night tho. So Im hoping he just blew them up higher in the nest, its a big nest!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the male looks almost identical to one of my males. xD

bet they're gonna make some purdy babies. :B i can't wait to see how the babies turn out!


----------



## swtbtrcup (May 17, 2012)

I hope you have enough to share with me


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

I was able to get a closer look at the eggs today... and I have curly tails!!! They should be hanging from the nest tonight. WOW that was fast! I took some pics so I will be back in a bit and post them.  *happy dancing!*


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

*waves @ Carol*


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful pair 
from what am thinking isn't black is a recessive color? and wouldn't it make all the fries black geno's, since red is a dominant?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I will be watching this spawn.

And yes. Black is a recessive trait. If you were to breed a red to a black then you would all multicolor/red fry, with black genotype


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Pic 1 you can see some of the eggs

Pic 2 you can see an egg on his back (the biggest dot on his spine!)

Pic 3 another shot of the egg on his back lol

Pic 4 him blowing eggs in the nest w an egg at his chin.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I just spawned a black x Red and got half black and half red


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Wow lovely pictures!!! Cant wait to see wiggler pictures!!!


----------



## swtbtrcup (May 17, 2012)

LOL its not like I dont have enough bettas here thanks to someone haha. And yes I am trying to get my post count up.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

indianabetta said:


> I just spawned a black x Red and got half black and half red


Probably because the red one had a black genotype


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

oh wow that was fast! I have wigglers now! They are zig zagging everywhere!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome!! I got a red fry (the sole survivor of a baby muncher) from a red and red/blue.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

WOOP WOOP! Is daddy being good with them and not eating them?


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

I dont think he is eating them... just isnt keeping up w them. There are like 15+ on the bottom of the tank. he doesnt seem interested in picking them up unless they wiggle, then he will suck them up and try and blow them in the nest. Seems like he is blowing the same 3-4 back into the nest over and over again. lol


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Watch those three being the trouble makers of the spawn haha 
GORGEOUS pair though


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

How is he doing this morning with the fry? Maybe next time because of practice he will be a more doting dad?! Hopefully! He has never gotton the chance to keep up with fry at my house unfortunately.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Hes doing great! I didnt take him out yet, wanted to see what he would do with them. I see fry zipping all over and daddy chasing after them. Cant tell how many there are but it was a small spawn to begin with.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about him not grabbing the other ones. Mine did that and i ended up with a ton of fish. They breathe with their gills for the first couple weeks anyway. Him putting them in the nest is mostly just to keep them together so he can defend them from predators or keep them from getting lost/buried in the dirt (he doesn't know he's not in the wild).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Maine did that. He kept catching his darting fry, sticking them in the nest, only to have the "rebel children" dart off again!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Took the male out yesterday... I still see a few fry. Cant tell if they are free swimming and hiding in the java moss or he ate some before I took him out. Some are swimming in circles upwards, idk if they are just slower at getting to the free swimming stage or if they arent quite right. Guess time will tell. I plan on spawning these guys again as soon as they have had a break and reconditioning.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Some probably will do the spinning-out-of-control swim :lol: Some of mine did that and crash landed in plants or against something.

Love to see pictures, if you are able to


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

wow post some pics i wanna see i am t hinking of breeding mine... i nedd a girl one first though


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

omg that was bad... i meant to say i am thinking of breeding mine but i need to get a female first though.... dumb one here LOL;-)


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations on your fry...in time as they grow bigger you will probably find you have more than you think. The ones that are swimming crazy, most of the time that just means they haven't gotten the hang of swimming yet.
Post pics as soon as they are big enough to take pics of them, please.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Well here is one lonely fry pic. its terrible. Im still messing around w my macro tubes. He is the only one that I can find, tho I have a big clump of java moss in the tank. I have found a couple fry dead on the bottom.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

That's a far better pic than I could take of fry at that age! I think you did great.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool!!!!


----------



## Moby (May 26, 2012)

any luck with the other frys?


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

*sigh* I havent been able to find any fry for days... Guess I will spawn these guys again after Ive given them a break and reconditioned them. Will post another spawn log when I do.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awww! Well best of luck the next time around.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Ive never had a spawn completely fail on me... Im really bummed!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have, so I know how you feel. Just try again when they are conditioned!!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Awww the fry is adorable.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Did you take everything out of the tank to make sure no babies were hiding? After my CT munched most of them, I cleaned out the tank, looking for fry and sure enough some were hiding!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah I just did... nada. :'(


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awww  That sucks. That's the only problem with breeding, I find. You get so excited seeing fry then they all....vanish.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

This is new for me... ugh and I dont like it!  Maybe my new Thai imports will spawn for me in the mean time.. just need to condition them. They are gorgeous!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well if they are as gorgeous as the one in your avatar, chya! :lol:


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

This is my new pair that I think I will spawn next.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

pretty!!!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks! I got another pair too...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would spawn the Steel dragons first. Not only because they are HMPKs and my favourite tail type, but because their form looks a lot better. The male has the perfect 'D' shaped caudal fin.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG what beautiful fish!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks DQ! The HMPK male came w an eye injury that Im trying to figure out how to heal- if its even possible. Looks like popeye but its not. I just hope he isnt in pain!!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Have a new spawn log!! They spawned and I have lots o babies!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! I'll check it out.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

They are so beautiful. I have 3 plaket female and HMPK male, King Male, and Plaket Male will be condition to breed. Your pairs are so good looking.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you tanseattle! Ive been kicking the idea around to sell titan. Ive got so many other pairs to spawn really dont have a plan for him at this point.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

He is such a pretty male  Cant wait to see babies!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL this is the old spawn log from the first attempt. I have a new one up now w pics of the fry.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol found it I was wondering why there were two


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

All the parents are so gorgeous


----------

